# Agile Septor Pro 727?



## Stephenar19 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is my first post, and I looked at other threads but none really seemed to answer my question so don't get mad...

Anyway, I'm getting my first 7 string and am seriously considering the Agile Septor Pro 727, specifically this one: Agile Septor Pro 727 EB White at RondoMusic.com

However, I want to be able to get a good djenty tone out of it, and wasn't too sure about the active pickups. Would it be worth buying it and paying someone to wire in some bare knuckles? Or would the active to passive change be completely unnecessary? If you guys have any other guitars to recommend under $750 with passives, I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## philz (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you get a nice djenty sound from active pickups? 
-Yes!
If I were you, I'd save those couple o' hundred worth of BKP pups and the installment, and buy this: Agile Septor Elite 727 DNC EB White at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Stephenar19 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks! I'm definitely going to look into this. I've never actually played a guitar with SD blackouts before, but I guess I'll have to do my research.


----------



## Ewan (Jun 25, 2011)

Septor pro used to have passive pick-ups. Keep a look out in the guitars for sale forum and you may be able to pick one up.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 25, 2011)

i have the elite version and djents really well.. but i think BKPs are in a different level


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 25, 2011)

SD Blackouts crush..get em...then sonically destroy all


----------



## Stephenar19 (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright thanks, I've decided I'm going to get the elite with the stock blackouts. But I've also noticed that the back of the neck is finished. Does anyone know if this affects speed at all? I had a schecter with a finished neck and it just felt really slow compared to an ibanez. Anyone have any info on the agile septor necks?


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Agile Septor 727 with seymour Duncan Blackouts Black Flame (currently forsale actually). and I absolutely love it! I have it tuned to G#/Bb and ive been messing around with Djent as of lately, usually I play stuff like Nevermore but it can achieve that tone instantly and this is just me playing through my PODxt with computer speakers, with an actual tube amp and cab it sounds amazing. the Blackouts are active pups but sound the most like Passive pups than any other active pickup ive heard. the Finish next is actually really fast I have no problem moving up and down the fretboard.

let me know if you may be interested in my guitar if your looking for one just PM me.

until then goodluck and im sure youll like the septor


----------



## DakoRob (Jun 27, 2011)

Do what I'm doing; give actives a chance.

If they don't work for you, save up for bkp's and sell your SD blackouts.


----------



## burnsfs (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea, you could always sell your SDs pretty fast, I have the pro, neck is deff faster and slimmer then i schecter i think. The hipshot is a plus upgrade as well, I dont think you will be dissapointed with this guitar dude!


----------



## Bboren (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the septor pro 727. Possibly my favorite guitar. It djented well with the actives and djents well with the Crunch Lab/ Liquifire set thats in there now. It does that sound just as good as my rg550 with bkp painkillers now. The bkp's shine in other areas compared to those pickups though. I did the active to passive conversion myself and it really wasn't bad. You may actually like the actives but i just didnt like their sound on midgain tones. Definantly dont think youll regret this guitar though!


----------



## Quantum-7 (Jun 28, 2011)

How good are Agiles? I'm planning on buying the Septor Elite next month, but I've heard their quality is questionable, is this true? Or are they really solid guitars? The problem is, if I buy it, and there is something wrong with it I can't return or exchange it, because I live in The Netherlands..


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that guitar looks too damn white!  ...Dunno. Don't get me wrong, i like the color (and love the look on Chris Brodericks LACS Ibanez) but this one is just blah. 

Also i must mention, that i've never played Agile guitars. Are they good? ...They are rare in europe i think. Never seen one.


----------



## Stephenar19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't read a bad review on an Agile guitar, the only thing people tend to say is that the stock pickups aren't very good. However, the elites come with SD blackouts as philz pointed out, so I think it'll be worth taking a blind jump.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 28, 2011)

i really wish they would make the Pro's with Passive pups again, that's the only hold back from me picking one up


----------



## Ewan (Jun 28, 2011)

The stock pick-ups are fine. Interceptor pros have EMGS, can't argue with that, and the passives are IMO absolutely fine. I replaced an agile bridge with a BKP Painkiller and I'm not sure there was much difference. In hindsight I wish I'd recorded the agile before replacing. The interpid standard sounds great with stock pick-ups. But whether you like pick-ups is really a matter of taste. But then I quite like the Ibanez V8 pick-up which everyone seems to hate so YMMV.


----------



## Quantum-7 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll take the blind jump then on the Elite! I'll have it next month


----------



## chevymeister (Jun 30, 2011)

Stephenar19 said:


> I haven't read a bad review on an Agile guitar, the only thing people tend to say is that the stock pickups aren't very good. However, the elites come with SD blackouts as philz pointed out, so I think it'll be worth taking a blind jump.


 I purchased an AL-3100 and haven't been more impressed with a guitar. Especially playing it next to an expensive Gibson and preferring the Agile. The pickups aren't even that bad either, but there are better and it's easily fixable 

I'll be picking up an interceptor or something of the like when I have the scrilla available.


----------



## Stephenar19 (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright, well I've finally gotten the money together for a septor elite 727 in purple (not exactly my first choice, green and white are both sold out). I was planning on ordering it today but then I discovered the Carvin custom shop... I was trying to keep my budget at $800, but I'm starting to wonder if a Carvin is worth completely cleaning out my bank account. My problem is I really wanted a new seven before summer ends and a custom Carvin may take quite some time. Not to mention I'll be leaving for college in less than a year and won't be able to take my guitar with me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nile (Jul 9, 2011)

Stephenar19 said:


> Alright, well I've finally gotten the money together for a septor elite 727 in purple (not exactly my first choice, green and white are both sold out). I was planning on ordering it today but then I discovered the Carvin custom shop... I was trying to keep my budget at $800, but I'm starting to wonder if a Carvin is worth completely cleaning out my bank account. My problem is I really wanted a new seven before summer ends and a custom Carvin may take quite some time. Not to mention I'll be leaving for college in less than a year and won't be able to take my guitar with me. Any suggestions?



Septor no doubt about it, with Carvin your going to ring up like $1200 easy.


----------



## Bboren (Jul 9, 2011)

Stephenar19 said:


> Alright, well I've finally gotten the money together for a septor elite 727 in purple (not exactly my first choice, green and white are both sold out). I was planning on ordering it today but then I discovered the Carvin custom shop... I was trying to keep my budget at $800, but I'm starting to wonder if a Carvin is worth completely cleaning out my bank account. My problem is I really wanted a new seven before summer ends and a custom Carvin may take quite some time. Not to mention I'll be leaving for college in less than a year and won't be able to take my guitar with me. Any suggestions?



I'd still recommend the septor. I owned that and a Carvin dc727 at the same time. The Carvin ended up going because I enjoyed the 27" scale of the septor much better. The carvin was a great guitar though. If you don't mind 25.5 inch scale you can find the carvins for around 800 or even less sometimes on ebay.


----------



## Stephenar19 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much guys. Turns out, I couldn't afford a Carvin (didn't want 25.5" scale anyway) and I wasn't too thrilled with what was left of the Septor Elites, so I ordered this:

Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 727 MN Nat at RondoMusic.com

I'm so excited, I'll post pics when it arrives, hopefully this thursday


----------

